# Wanted - 32-bit CC-7 automatable volume control!!



## ulrichburke2 (Mar 8, 2022)

Dear Anyone, Vik especially.

In one of Viks other posts, he mentioned using a CC7 automatable volume control. I've got a little bunch of VSTs that are virtually unusable because they're permanently stuck on whatever initial volume you put them on - they do not obey volume changes no way no how. But they're collections of dead useful sounds.

Please, NOT Blue Cat as I have most of their plugins (legitimately!) and they flat do not work (for me, anyway, yes I've read manuals, I understand MIDI Learn, those things smile sweetly and sit there no matter what you do.) 

Anyone, including Vik, know of something simple like a slider I can stick on a channel as an automatable - that's the important bit insert effect and just make something louder or quieter? I don't care if it's called GAIN or VOLUME, I just need to be able to use CC7 to make these VSTs louder or quieter! To be fair to Blue Cat, cos I can see a lot of effort's gone into those lumps of code, their GAIN control SORTA works. Only on things on Channel 1. It can't find any other channel, only Channel 1. If you try to use its MIDI Learn, everything goes to Channel 64 and stays there! Same with all their other ones. Dunno what they test them on. Anyway. 

Please, if anyone knows of any 32-bit plugin, free or reasonably priced, that will let me make a noise louder or quieter, automatably, via CC7, I'd be very, very grateful.

Yours hopefully

Chris.


----------

